# Natural Test. Boosters + M1T



## crimsondestinyx (Feb 2, 2005)

Would a natural testosterone booster (oh, say, anabolic matrix rx) be beneficial pre, during, or post cycle of a prohormone; namely M1T?


----------



## gococksDJS (Feb 2, 2005)

First off, M1T is an anabolic steroid, not a pro-hormone. PH's need to be converted into a useable form by your body, steroids do not. There is no point for a natural test booster while on cycle. What would be the point of trying to raise your natural test levels while at the same time providing your body with a synthetic hormone? When you start taking steroids, your body has no need to produce testosterone, so it stops, which is shutdown, and pretty soon no test booster is going to save your natural test levels from plummeting faster than Ashley Simpson's career but post cycle is another story. Using just a natural test booster is not an adequate PCT but using it in conjunction with nolvadex is a good idea.


----------



## Purdue Power (Feb 2, 2005)

I used a tribulus product with my Nolva pct off of M1T and I thought that it worked wonders.  You might want to consider getting some HCG to run during your cycle, too.  It will make your transition into and out of post cycle much easier and get your natural test back to normal faster.


----------



## Arnold (Feb 2, 2005)

crimsondestinyx said:
			
		

> Would a natural testosterone booster (oh, say, anabolic matrix rx) be beneficial pre, during, or post cycle of a prohormone; namely M1T?



yes it would help during and post.


----------



## gococksDJS (Feb 2, 2005)

Robert DiMaggio said:
			
		

> yes it would help during and post.


 Rob, why do you suggest a test booster while on? They aren't going to prevent you from shutting down so what benefit do they provide while on?  It would be a waste of money while on, save it for when you really need it, post cycle. No matter what you try, you are going to shut down. HCG mimics LHs and signals your testis to produce testosterone, but can be counterproductive because increased testosterone production further inhibits your hypothalamus and pituitary actually delaying post-cycle recovery. I understand the use of HCG on cycle, but fail to see the benefit of natural test boosters.


----------



## Arnold (Feb 2, 2005)

The combo of ingrediants in AMRx may help with libido and energy while on.


----------



## gococksDJS (Feb 2, 2005)

Robert DiMaggio said:
			
		

> The combo of ingrediants in AMRx may help with libido and energy while on.


 I see, i forgot about increased libido and energy. I was just referring to natural test production, my bad.


----------



## crimsondestinyx (Feb 4, 2005)

gococksDJS said:
			
		

> ...increased libido and energy...


I should have said it from the get go, but those two (libido and energy) are what I was looking for. I am gonna use it sorta like an alternative for 4Derm.  I got my Nolva (a.k.a Genox/Tamoxifen) a while ago.  I'm starting my cycle tomorrow.


----------



## gococksDJS (Feb 4, 2005)

crimsondestinyx said:
			
		

> I should have said it from the get go, but those two (libido and energy) are what I was looking for. I am gonna use it sorta like an alternative for 4Derm. I got my Nolva (a.k.a Genox/Tamoxifen) a while ago. I'm starting my cycle tomorrow.


 If your just looking for increased energy and libido, then yes Matrix-Rx would be good, but you will still shut down, but testosterone production while on cycle can be stimulated with HCG.


----------

